# TOOBS they're back



## cwarren72 (Oct 2, 2006)

I was coming through Tamworth the other night and stopped to get fuel and there they were ....Toobs...Under the big sign saying Back by popular demand.....Sweet lol


----------



## josho (Oct 2, 2006)

do you mean the chips?


----------



## DrOsteo (Oct 2, 2006)

what are toobs?


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 2, 2006)

lol yeah is there any other type of Toobs???? mmmmm Toobs


----------



## jessop (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL i love them things! used to by my favourite snack till they dissapeared of shelves... you better not be pulling my leg cwarren :lol: I've had to resort to smiths crinkle cut Salt and Vinegar for the last 10+ years (which IMO although good, do not compare to Toobs!)


----------



## nvenm8 (Oct 3, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> lol yeah is there any other type of Toobs???? mmmmm Toobs



Yep Boob Toobs,but that is a fashion long gone :-(


----------



## mblissett (Oct 3, 2006)

I wish Ruffles were back, although Tasty Jacks are similar.....


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome, i thought it was just cause i was in NT that i couldn't get them lol.


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a petition to bring them back for good. 

http://www.petitiononline.com/tooblove/petition.html

If u like them so much hu should sighn it. lol


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 3, 2006)

it's no joke they are back...the only thing is they are smaller then the size they used to be. How good are they??? I bought three packs just cause they were there............


----------



## snakes4me2 (Oct 3, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> it's no joke they are back...the only thing is they are smaller then the size they used to be. How good are they??? I bought three packs just cause they were there............


 
Smaller is good, that means you can fit more in ya mouth   :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 3, 2006)

lol do they taste the same as they used to?


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah still taste like tomatoe and salt and vinegar and...and....lol they tatse like everything and tatse better then everything.............they're the best


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 3, 2006)

i think i might go searching for a packet now lol.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 3, 2006)

Red Rock!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepper (Oct 3, 2006)

I wish the blueberry big M would come back.


----------



## junglejane (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG TOOBS!!! Wicked these are the best chips on earth!!! You eat a packet and they leave a lovely hole in your tongue!!! I'll have to go buy a box, my brother and sister will be stoked too!!! We are a family of toobers!!!


----------



## Julie-anne (Oct 4, 2006)

mblissett said:


> I wish Ruffles were back, although Tasty Jacks are similar.....



My boyfriend came home with a packet of ruffles the other day... mmm, i hadn't had them for sooo long. I think he said he got them from IGA or Coles or somewhere so they might be making a come back too  
I miss Munchero's (can't remember how to spell them), they were yum! (well, from what i remember)


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 4, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> I was coming through Tamworth the other night and stopped to get fuel and there they were ....Toobs...Under the big sign saying Back by popular demand.....Sweet lol



are you for real man?????????? 
sweet where can i get them?????


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah! munch on moncheros! they were heaps nice!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 4, 2006)

if only flares would return by popular demand, dammit i wanted to be alive in the 60's


----------



## Mayo (Oct 4, 2006)

I can barley even remember toobs I'll have to get a packet just to remember the taste.


----------



## caffiend (Oct 4, 2006)

Toobs rock... mmm high school memories 

I had some kettle herb and spice? I think? flavour chips and they tasted toob ish, no need for substitutes any longer!! bring on the real thing!! yay!!


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Man I have been looking around down here in Newcastle and do you think I can find them morgeraallls here? No luck so far but the search goes on...We know they're back I have had them now I need to find them closer to home. Although Tamworth isn't that far is it??????


----------



## Jen (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe we should organise a trip up to tamworth to lay in a supply, i loooove toobs, i miss them. had anyone noticed that they changed the shape of ovaltines? they are now round but chunky


----------



## snakegal (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol never heard of TOOBS or muncheros. Haha so much excitment over food!?


----------



## Jen (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh snakegal, how old you make me feel, and i'm only 25


----------



## snakegal (Oct 4, 2006)

hehe sorry! But it's only 2 years off - I'm 23.


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 4, 2006)

ooh man I love toobs, I found BBQ toobs at the local market , pretty close but not the same


----------



## junglejane (Oct 5, 2006)

Redrock chips are pretty darn tasty too!! The ones in the light green packet i think it sour cream and chives taste a bit tooby,,,,,ps my sister nearly fell over when i told her toobs are back!!!!


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 5, 2006)

well if i see em ill have to get some

so i know what you guys are on about


----------



## jessop (Oct 5, 2006)

jeramie85 said:


> well if i see em ill have to get some
> 
> so i know what you guys are on about


 You won't be dissapointed


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 5, 2006)

hope not :lol:

although i was dissapointed when i stop drinking fanta (orange) then decided one day to get some and the taste was extremely different and have never gone back


----------



## jessop (Oct 5, 2006)

jeramie85 said:


> hope not :lol:
> 
> although i was dissapointed when i stop drinking fanta (orange) then decided one day to get some and the taste was extremely different and have never gone back



Amazing! I had that same thing happen with fanta too. It's just not the same as it used to be... Not sure if the product changed in anyway but after a break from drinking it i could never go back.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 5, 2006)

Warheads anyone?


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 5, 2006)

yay i found someone else with the same opinion on fanta

everyone else says it hasnt changed


----------



## Lucas (Oct 5, 2006)

I went away with a few mates over the long weekend. After about 10 hours of drinking the toobs came out. It'd been that long since I had seen them I almost forgot what they were.

GodDamn they tasted good(maybe cause anything tasted better than stale beer, smoke and sand at that stage). They sure as hell didn't last long.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 5, 2006)

Magpie said:


> Warheads anyone?



I still see them about occasionally


----------



## jessop (Oct 5, 2006)

good old warheads LOL those "hot" ones were just WRONG lol, always loved the lemon and apple though


----------



## jessop (Oct 5, 2006)

has anyone had the Krispy Kreams donuts yet (American donut thing)? they just opened a store on the cnr of collins st/spencer st. Not bad at all. I know where all the cops will be hanging out now :lol:


----------



## Lucas (Oct 5, 2006)

jessop said:


> has anyone had the Krispy Kreams donuts yet (American donut thing)? they just opened a store on the cnr of collins st/spencer st. Not bad at all. I know where all the cops will be hanging out now :lol:



I had 1 and wasn't impressed. When ever I park at the quick parking spots at the local shopping centre all I see is fat kids with icing sugar all over their faces walking out of the Krispy Kreme shop tho


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 6, 2006)

toobs toobs toobs toobs lol this is so not fair I can't find them here.....It is worse then when they took them away. I know they are here just can't find them again


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry, I was never a Toobs fan.......YUK!!


----------



## caffiend (Oct 7, 2006)

I got me some too-oobs! 
I got me some too-oobs! 
I got me some too-oobs! 
I got me some too-oobs! 
I got me some too-oobs! 
I got me some too-oobs! 

yay! was buying petrol yesterday and the servo had 2 packs for $2.50 shared pack 1 around and pack 2 is in the cupboard for ron 

cat


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 8, 2006)

where is the servo you got yours from??? I looooooovvvvvvveeeeeeee Toobs and so does my Missus


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jen said:


> Maybe we should organise a trip up to tamworth to lay in a supply, i loooove toobs, i miss them. had anyone noticed that they changed the shape of ovaltines? they are now round but chunky



ok jen if you wanna organise the numbers and date ill be there.... hehehe cause you are good at that


----------



## caffiend (Oct 9, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> where is the servo you got yours from??? I looooooovvvvvvveeeeeeee Toobs and so does my Missus


 
not sure it will be of any use to you, but it was the BP corner Marion Rd and Anzac Highway - I think the suburb is Plympton (could be Marion) in Adelaide.... maybe your local BP??


----------



## caffiend (Oct 9, 2006)

caffiend said:


> pack 2 is in the cupboard for ron
> 
> cat


 

actually my partner snaffled pack 2 in a matter of seconds


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 11, 2006)

For those among our numbers that dont believe fact that Toobs have returned i give you..


----------



## Jen (Oct 11, 2006)

different packet. Do they taste the same? And NOOOO hobbo, I am not organising anything, someone else can get the ulcer


----------



## caffiend (Oct 12, 2006)

I think they taste the same....


_DELICIOUS!!!!_


----------



## pinkjess (Oct 12, 2006)

yeah i work in a pub n they've got an endless supply behind the bar now, its great


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 20, 2006)

haha I found some in Newcastle lol it appears they are selling them at BP Servos....mmmm Toobs


----------



## mblissett (Oct 21, 2006)

SOOOOOOO NOT HAPPY !!!!

This thread reminded me about the forgotten TOOBS

Decided to go to the BP down the road..... sold out, so tried the next BP I could find (5 min drive) once again sold out..... then the 3rd (at Penrith) and guess what they are F***in SOLD OUT 

I am so annoyed..... and all I wanted was 1 bloody packet lol


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 21, 2006)

haha


well i guess ill have to go look at a bp servo 
i usually goto caltex but hey to find these toob thingos ill need bp im guessing


----------



## cwarren72 (Oct 21, 2006)

well worth the change. They are like everything good from every other sort of chip


----------

